# Migration has started here



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Seen quite a few thousand lessers migrate over this morning. 48 degrees right now...sure feels like fall.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yep,seen alot of movement myself.new geese in the area over the weekend and also huge flocks of pelicans crusing in thermals heading south,giant circles as they move on,great time of year.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

had at least a thousand lessers fly over sat. morning while taking some kids youth hunting also had 50ish snows mixed in between the groups


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Woohooo im ready for them down here in south dakota!!! :sniper:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry but I plan on killing them all before they get to the South Dakota border. I will probably not be able to get them all so a few may make it down to you.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Chris - good post. A week ago I would of never thought it.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Well if you plan on shooting all of them i hope to be with you on the hunts you go on.. is that an invite? :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

found $hit piles of crane in a few fields tonight.......like usual i thought they were geese from a ways away and got all excited


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

averyghg said:


> found $hit piles of crane in a few fields tonight.......like usual i thought they were geese from a ways away and got all excited


Nothing worse then following a "flock of canada's" and to only find out they are cormorants.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Bring on the migration, seen a big flock of sky high canadas heading south. Looks like there might be some new birds around for opening weekend, cant wait boys its gonna be awesome


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone seeing any migrating Canadas in the southern part of ND yet??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

teamshakeandbake said:


> Anyone seeing any Canada's in the southern part of ND yet??


There are local birds.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

seen many flocks of migrators this morning!! about 40 lessers as well. east central SD


----------



## bochnick (Sep 28, 2009)

Saw the strangest thing last night. There were a few guys maybe 50 yards off the road, near dusk, with 2 mojo's and decoys set up in a small slough, and a silver truck driving in the field across the road. Not sure what was happening there! Probably some crazy outta-staters... :lol:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > found $hit piles of crane in a few fields tonight.......like usual i thought they were geese from a ways away and got all excited
> ...


That made me LOL


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MN goose killa said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > averyghg said:
> ...


Quick hint BL if the Canada goose misses a wing beat or has a tail...... it isn't a Canada!


----------



## kkelly (Apr 19, 2008)

Went out yesterday and saw one small flock of about 100 lessers clearly migrating. Crossing in to South Dakota. We haven't seen anything flying like that yet. Were still getting 75+ but theyre predicting the first frost this week sometime.

Thanks for the updates guys!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> MN goose killa said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


I know that now, that was when I was young and dumb.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saw alot of geese a mile high this weekend.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

bochnick said:


> Saw the strangest thing last night. There were a few guys maybe 50 yards off the road, near dusk, with 2 mojo's and decoys set up in a small slough, and a silver truck driving in the field across the road. Not sure what was happening there! Probably some crazy outta-staters... :lol:


Great first post! :-? Could have been some crazy residents


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

bochnick said:


> Saw the strangest thing last night. There were a few guys maybe 50 yards off the road, near dusk, with 2 mojo's and decoys set up in a small slough, and a silver truck driving in the field across the road. Not sure what was happening there! Probably some crazy outta-staters... :lol:


Lets see, is it possible some guys where legally hunting the slough, and a farmer across the road was checking something in his feild! Or is it possible you are trying to :stirpot: !


----------

